# Craftsman LT1000 question



## jem131313

Hey guys, new to the forum and just picked up a Craftsman LT1000 for a song. I'm not very familiar with the Hydrostatic trans and I have a question. I can't seem to push the mower backwards off the trailer. I have dis engaged the trans using the lever on the rear, and I have also dis assembled the brake to be sure it wasn't the problem. The brake was frozen originally. The battery is dead so I can't fire it up and back it off either. Any ideas?


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Can you give the battery a boost to get it going? If you're sure that the brakes are off and the transmission is released, then it should free wheel. Better re-check everthing. Great score BTW! Bye


----------



## jem131313

I think the battery has a bad cell. I;m going to pull the battery from my Toro and see if it has enough juice to fire it up. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing. I'll let ya know how I make out


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Not a transmission guy, but did you drive it on to the trailer?

Posting the Sears 917.xxxxxx number is typically useful so one can identify what specific parts your tractor has.


----------



## jem131313

Nah it was lifted on to the trailer by brute force. I tinkered alittle with it tonight. It's going to need a new magneto. I was able to cleanup the one on it with some sand paper and get it to fire over so it appears the motor is in decent shape. Anybody know how hard it may be to replace the steering gear in it? Previous owner said it was hard as heck to turn the wheel. I've been focused on getting it running I haven't even given the steering a thought.


----------



## jc56

Sounds like a brake issue..of some sort.It should move unless the brake is stuck somehow.I have a LT1000 myself and I clean the steering gear and grease every year...also grease front spindles.It has really light steering if everything is right.Bye


----------



## jem131313

*She's alive!!!!*

Ok, here what I got tractor number 917-272760 LT1000. I got her to fire up and run, but I go ot back her off the trailer and she's stalling the motor as I release the clutch/brake. She'll free roll forward, but reverse seems to be locked up tight. Thoughts feelings suggestions?


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Is it stalling the motor because *reverse* is locked up, 
OR
stalls because you are releasing the clutch in ANY direction?


----------



## jem131313

Good question Bill. 

You made me go out and take a look at things and I found the seat switch was unplugged and there was a jumper wire laying under the seat. I plugged in the seat switch and she drives under power just fine. Next item up for solutions is the steering. The quadrant is now frozen in place. I spent a good part of today removing that because of the arm nderneath being stuck in a position that blocked access to the las bolt.

I'm needing the steering gear and does anybody know of good places to look for a replacement deck? This one is rusted in too many places to salvage I think.

BTW, she doesn't push backwards


----------



## dangeroustoys56

You might want to look for a parts tractor of the same model - would be cheeper in the long run.


----------



## jem131313

Yeah, I've been checking CL hoping to find someone looking to get rid of with a blown engine ro rearend, just not having any local luck. 

Thanks for the reply though


----------



## Country Boy

The LT1000 was built by Husqvarna for Sears (at least all the ones I have worked on were), so a Husqvarna tractor might work for you as well. They are built by Husqvarna's subsidiary American Yard Products, which now makes the Murray brand as well. Might open up some options for you. There may have been changes over the years, so you might want to get a model number and check part number interchange before you buy.


----------



## jhngardner367

Before you replace it,try squirting some PB Blaster on it,ans see if it will free up.Could save some $$.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Ive actually freed up rusty deck mandrels using carb cleaner - they were the type with the plastic 'snap in' sides - i just forced some high temp wheel bering grease into them and put them back together- most new ones today have the crimped in metal sides unfortunately.


----------



## jem131313

The mandrels aren't frozen up. The shell is actually rotting away. Considering I got the tractor for free I could buy a new deck from Wildcats on ebay and for $400 I would still be ahead. I think I;m going to try some of the mom and pop shops around here and that may actually junk mowers and see if any of them has a deck that could fit. 

Does anybody know of a website where I can find cross over numbers from craftsman to AYP to Husquavarna?


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Sounds like my free parts LT craftsman from a few years ago - has a deck i wanted to use on my running LT - but deck is pretty much swiss cheese and mandrels are shot, i took all the attachment stuff off and i plan on using another spare deck for it.


----------



## jem131313

I got the steering parts in from Sears during the week. Threw everything back together Saturday morning and took her for a shakedown drive around the neighborhood. Nice tight turning radius, decent ground speed witht the lever all the way forward. I'm not sure why I can't seem to get the trans to release to neutral for me to push her backwards still, but I'm still monkeying around with it. I got the deck sitting up on a set of saw horses in the garage. I may take a look and see what I can do with it. If nothing else I got a tractor to pull my little utility trailer around the yard and help me with the landscaping. You think the LT1000 has enough umpf to drag rail-road ties?


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Youd be surprised what tractors can pull around - only thing of concern is the ' factory steel hitch' - i was hauling a load of dirt to the back yard and bent it straight down - you might want to reinforce it or build something beefier for hauling heavy loads.

This one tractor i got had this 1/4" steel bolt on heavy duty hitch with a trailer ball - all custom made - bolted to the stock hitch hole and around the sides thru stock bolt locations.


----------



## ftorleans1

Yes, the steering can get quite difficult. Do be sure to check the front spindles. The front spindles have just minimal room for grease so, if you will be using the tractor alot, be prepared to grease them on a regular basis.
As others have stated about the rear hitch, be careful how much you load the factory plate. I build custom receiver hitches which are much stronger...
Google: Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch.

Best of luck with your freebie!!!
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## tjosh11

I just bought a lt1000 with hydrostatic trans and the mower will not move at all. One wheel will move forward and one will go back. I used the lever on the back but did not do anything. please help I am new to thish.


----------



## bolillo_loco

tjosh11 said:


> I just bought a lt1000 with hydrostatic trans and the mower will not move at all. One wheel will move forward and one will go back. I used the lever on the back but did not do anything. please help I am new to thish.


Welcome to the forum!

Have you checked to see if the belt's got the proper tension?

I'm sorry, but I'm no master mechanic, so I need more information, and there's no guarantee that I'll be of any help.

You've stated that one wheel spun clockwise while the other went counter clockwise. I'm going to assume that you had it jacked up, and you spun one wheel by hand when you observed this. If so, that's quite normal for an open differential. They will only spin in the same direction if there's some sort of clutch, lock, or torsion gears within the differential carrier. Most of our lawn equipment has an open carrier, so one wheel drives and the other coasts. That's why vehicles (trucks, cars, and tractors) get stuck so easily because as soon as one wheel loses traction, the other wheel will not drive 'cause it's coasting. 

Perhaps if you revisit this and give more details, we/somebody can help.

Again, welcome to the forum,
bolillo


----------



## 68plymouth383

Welcome to the forum! !


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum !
First,make sure the speed selector is in the neutral position.
Next use the lever to disengage the trans,It should lock in place.
Next,push the machine forward,and backward ,to see if it has released.
If it still won't push freely,either the brake pad is stuck,or the release valve is not operating,and you may have to play with it,(IE,pull the release while you rock the tractor).
When a tractor sits for even 2 weeks,it can cause things to corrode,or stick.


----------

